# Pet Pigeon is sick? URGENT!



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

My pet pigeon named Bubbles is having issues. Shes 4 years 8 months old. Shes very healthy and has a playful nature. Normally she doesn't get sick at all. But today in the morning I saw that she had a raised bump on her nose and her throat was a bit swollen as well. I think she has running nose as well because I saw some wet stuff near the folds of her nose.

Her eyes and the folds of her eyes are swollen and red since she showered 2 days ago. The place were I live is currently 4 degrees in temperature but I showered her in warm water.
Currently shes very active and is not showing any signs of problems. Shes playing around and is eating and drinking normally. 

Whats wrong with her and please suggest some medicines so that she recovers quickly?

These are her pictures with the bump
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8360945686/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8360945662/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8360945678/in/photostream
Her normal photo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8360945704/in/photostream


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Please help me. Shes my life. I love my bird a lot and shes like my baby. Please help.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I'm not sure if that is a yellowish lump, or if it is just discoloration of the cere. If she has swollen and watery eyes, and discharge from the nostrils, then I would be thinking a respiratory infection such as Chlamydiosis (Ornithosis), or something like Sinusitis. If there is a definite swelling around the eye, not just the eyelids, I would certainly think one of those conditions. They can be treated with antibiotics, usually Baytril (Enrofloxacin), though that is not the only one that can be effective.

If there is a definite 'extra' lump on the cere, though, the first thing that would normally come to mind would be Pigeon Pox, which can develop on unfeathered parts. That is a virus, so not directly treatable, but it would have to have come from somewhere and I wouldv'e thought that in temps as low as 4 degres, mosquitoes are less likely.

Check in her mouth too. If Pox, it can also develop in the mouth, usually as a slightly cheesy-looking growth/lump towards the front lower inside of the beak. Also worth checking for Canker as a 'side effect' of other illness - cheesy substance further back in mouth/throat, not runny but fairly solid.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

The lump is white and yellowish. I applied antiseptic liquid and washed her swelling on the nostril with warm water and applied a medicated cream called soframycin. The white thing has come off partly and it has revealed her nose a bit which has become a bit red in colour.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

but the center of her beak is still swollen a bit. I am a bit worried because if she develops respiratory problems she might die because in 2011 one of my pigeons died due to pox on her beak which made her beak completely useless and in the end she couldnt breathe


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you have a vet nearby ? This seems like the sorta malady not to guess at.

It does sound like it is either pox, canker, or a respiratory infection...but the pics are a bit small to offer definitive advice.


----------

